# r2 4-cycle (big cubes)



## Kenneth (Sep 22, 2008)

Found a short a nice alg to do a r-turn but moving only centres (double 4-cycle) or, more useful, moving edges (single 4-cycle). Like this:

F2 M' 4x(r U2) l F2
F2 M' 4x(l' U2) r' F2 ... mirror, easiest is to use y2 to do all four.

To move centres instead of edges you only need to add an r or and l in the end, (pretty obvious if you do the alg on a solved cube and then look at it =)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 22, 2008)

U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 ?
Also, why call this r2?


----------



## mrCage (Sep 22, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Found a short a nice alg to do a r-turn but moving only centres (double 4-cycle) or, more useful, moving edges (single 4-cycle). Like this:
> 
> F2 M' 4x(r U2) l F2
> F2 M' 4x(l' U2) r' F2 ... mirror, easiest is to use y2 to do all four.
> ...


 
Hi 

Chris Hardwick found this about 4 yrs ago. Nothing new

Per


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 22, 2008)

Aha, but for most people it probably is.

Lucas, because it solves parity for the r2 style = does a r or a r' to the slice you use but only for edges so you break multiple 2-cycles into new ones or watever, it must be useful somehow


----------

